# Maxey cages- wire gauge?



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I was wondering what gauge the wire is for the Maxey cages?


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

19 gauge is what i use and personally i prefer it as its strong


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Darn, I was thinking it was thicker then 19. All I've been able to find so far are 14 gauge and 12 gauge.

I was going to try and get my husband to try and make me some of the boxes, but I wanted them to be as identical to the original Maxey cages as possible.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

im sure 14 is adequate and to be honest there is not a massive difference between the 2 anyway so don't worry too much, it will keep the little ones in


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------

